# Composing Cinematic Music with Drum Loops, Ambiences, and One Shots



## Soundiron Team (Dec 27, 2019)

In this video Craig Peters builds a cinematic styled track from scratch using the free sample pack provided for Native Instruments Metapop scoring competition. Craig talks about how he layers drum loops, using one shots for accents and impact, using ambiences for adding to the drama, and much more.





*Enter the Metapop Competition here:* https://metapop.com/pages/promos/scoring-with-soundiron?p=1​


----------

